# Emergency with 5 month old goat!!!!!!!



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 5 month old nubian doe that is in pretty bad shape. Yesterday, she actually passed a foot long tapeworm. We had given her NutraDrench, Selenium & Vit E Boost Paste and Electrolytes. The E-Vet came out last night and gave her an IV Treatment, Steroid (Dex?). Right now, she is blind (was when the vet was out). Her temp was about 103.7 last night, getting ready to go get another temp on her. Vet thinks daughter might have given too much Ivermectin last night, causing blindness and neuro problems (that's why she IV'd her). She's still blind this morning, diahrea, weakness. She walks like she is drunk, and/or weak (newborn-ish) but could be due to the blindness. She's gritting her teeth still, pretty much still acting like she was before the vet came out and took my cash.

Should I call her back or should I try things myself? We just gave her another warm 5 1/2 ounces of Electrolytes in a bottle. Should I hit her with penicillin G? Anything else? Any ideas? Please help - this is a very expensive show goat.... I can PM my number if anyone has any clue!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

If she has worms you need to WORM here ASAP. Blindness and drunkeness are the last stages before the doe actually passes away.

SAFEGUARD GOAT WORMER.
Triple the dose THREE DAYS IN A ROW will get rid of tape worms.

Right now it seems you should keep her on what you are doing, but WORM her with safeguard and get IRON into her. Geritol, Redcell, Poly Vi Sol Baby vitamins with Iron, ANYTHING.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and you can't O'D with Ivermectrin as it is a more gentle wormer. I have given a little baby a full tube once on accident, she is fine to this day.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

Does she have any kids?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

myanjelicgirlz- She's 5 months.

How is she doing Patti?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

No kids, not bred. She's still about the same. Kids & hubby are out - one getting the iron drops, one getting the SafeGuard. 

We weaned her a few weeks ago, should we milk my momma doe (doe that gave her milk as summer) and give her some milk to kind of help boost her system?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, we have the Baby Vitamins with Iron - how much to give her? She's about 30 pounds.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You can give her 2 full droppers twice a day. Or even 3 times a day.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry! brain dead today...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This goat has Polio or Listerosis. She needs Thiamin in large doses several times a day. The blindness indicates Polio rather than Listerosis but, treatment is much the same for both.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

agreed with previous statement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivermectin does not kill tapes ....and is hard to over dose.... so I doubt that her issues are from worming....

If you seen tapes segments...I would use Valbezen.... I give 1cc per 33lbs ..down the throat ...then 10 days later ...followed by another 10 days... 3x .....to clear those tapes out.... that is why she is scouring badly.....

The other symptoms.... sound like Polio...start treatment right away... 
You are losing precious time.... :hug:

Here is a link with how to treat....
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=23088&p=273754&hilit=Polio#p273754


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes I agree that polio could also be what she is ailing from. So do those treatments as they will not hurt her and give Pen G. I believe 2 times a day until symptoms are gone? Do not quote me on that!

Just wanted to put in that long ago when I was raising boers I lost a doe to an overload of worms, and she became drunken and she did go blind. We had the vet do an autopsy on her and he said it was from worm overload.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Worm overloads will cause disruption in the gut...and any disruption in a healthy gut will cause polio....this doeling NEEDS high frequent doses of Thiamine asap.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh darn, I just went on a search for the receipt from the vet for when our goat had polio. Of course that is the one I cannot find. But he told us that penicillin does not get to the brain and polio is a brain infection. I do not remember what he gave us but maybe you could ask your vet if there is an antibiotic he/she knows of that works better in the brain.
I am sorry I cannot be of more help and I am very sorry for what you are going through. Watching poor little Amigo stagger around blind broke our hearts. But he did make a full recovery.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

my friends goat was diagnosed earlier this week w/polio. She caught it in the very beginning stages and her vet did recommend penicillian w/thiamine injections. The first evening her doe went through periods of blindness. However by the next day she was well on her way to recovery and has now made a full recovery.

I would administer the penicillan and get thiamine (vitamin b1) to give her right away. I know my b-complex has thiamine in it-so if you can't get straight b1 (which i think needs to be rx'd by a vet??) today you could use b-complex which is sold over the counter.
.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Liz for clearing that up. It actually makes since when I think about it. I guess I'm just a little slow today.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, our vet prescribed the Thiamine which is prescription only in CA and Nuflor as an injectable antibiotic. The upside is the total cost was under $20. He also did not tell us nearly enough of the B1. We googled it (this was before I found TGS) and the dose was much higher than what the vet said. He did not get well until we upped the dose.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is the little one doing? ray: I do hope that she was given Thiamine as well as the Pen G... It can be a matter of life or death if not given ASAP.


Pen G is given in high doses when listeria is suspect...both polio and listeria present with similar symptoms, polio is when the brain tissue becomes inflamed due to the bad bacteria growing in the gut and causing a thiamine deficiency...when caught in early stages, PenG helps to lower the bad bacteria allowing the brain swelling to be alleviated...giving thiamine injections helps get the system back in balance by replenishing what has been lost due to the bad bacteria......I've treated 2 goats successfully that presented with the neurologic symptoms... 4CC of 250mg Thiamine for a 50lb goat and 5cc Pen G every 6 hours pulled him through.. my then 5 month old doeling was treated with 4cc Pen G and 8cc B Complex every 6 hours and she's now over 2 years old and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying... that treatment has started and the baby is getting better... :hug: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like Polio, hope she got the thiamine in time, you have to get this from your vet. My vet gave the first thiamine iv, then I gave it after we got her home. :hug: My doeling recovered, she was totally down when I found her, so maybe she got to her in time.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, Trixie is still holding her own. The E-Vet never called me back until I called her yesterday. By the time she called, we managed to find Vit B and gave her a 1/3 of a cc, and was told to do that every 8 hours. With her weighing around the 30 lb mark, does this sound right? We are also giving her SafeGuard triple the dosage, day #2.

She's had 2 of the Vit B shots next one will be at 10:00am. We are still getting the Electrolytes into her, we did give her some milk (goat) but only what she wanted to take (about 2 to 3 ounces).

Thanks guys for your help. I'll let you know how things go throughout the day. I have an appointment with my orthopedic doctor today around 3, but the kids will be home to watch her. We also were told to keep her out of the sunlight, so she is in her own stall right now in the barn.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Regular B-complex actually doesn't have that much Thiamin in it. Doseage for a little that size would be about 10 ccs. every 4 to 6 hours. You really need to find Thiamin if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, that dose is not near enough, please call your vet, and keep calling every vet till you find Thiamine, she likely won't live without it!

Don't forget the antibiotic like Liz said.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also agree strongly...it isn't enough... has to be very high doses of Thiamine....to beat this...... :hug:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Oops, I was wrong. It is Thiamine. A woman down the road from us had it and told me to do the 1/3 of a cc every 8 hours. I don't want to harm her - should I increase it? She is a bit more active today, take the next dosage up to a full cc? Also, do I still give her the triple dose of Safeguard today? 

We gave the other goats and our lamb the same amount of SafeGuard yesterday. Should we medicate them as well? They seem to be fine and not affected by this at all.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You can't O'D on thiamine. Anything that is not used is absorbed and passed in the urine. Give her high Doses. 10cc's.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thiamine Doseage for 30 lb goat

100 mg/ml Thiamine 2cc
200 mg/ml Thiamine 1cc
500 mg/ml Thiamin 1/3cc
I'd triple these for your Nubian doeling.
4 times a day would be good, 6 even better. You can't Od them, they pee out what they don't use.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave my 50lb buck 3cc of 200mg/ml Thiamine every 6 hours.... all I had when I treated my 5 month old 30lb doeling was Fortified B complex and I was dosing her with 8-10cc's every 6 hours.

1/3cc of the Thiamine is not enough...Up it to 1.5-2cc , you CANNOT overdose, she'll pee out what she doesn't use.

We posted the same time goathiker :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

jinx :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby doing? :hug: ray:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry for not updated. Trixie is doing much better. She still seems to have trouble with her eyes. It's almost like she can see large shapes, but hopefully she will regain her sight. She's still a bit wobbly, but not any where near as bad. We increased the Thiamine, still giving her the iron baby drops, electrolytes via a bottle, and the Pen G. I figure I would give the antibiotic for 7 days, we cut the SafeGuard out. We wormed her 3 days in a row. We are also giving her yogurt to make sure that she has a happy gut. She is eating and pooping fine now. No more runs, so I think we might cut out the electrolytes to see how she does. We have to help her a bit with the hay - she rams her head all the way in and hits the back before she realizes she can get a mouthful. 

I apologize again for not updated. We have been extremely busy with her and the other critters. We cleaned the barn again and spinkled the floor with D.E. (food grade) before putting in clean straw. We also building another building for storage of their hay, grains, mineral, etc so that it is not in the same barn as they are. Daughter sprinkled DE outside in the pen. The other goats and the lamb are doing fine, we did worm them with the SafeGuard as well.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so happy she made a recovery! That is excellent news and I am very happy for you. I know it is hard to have one so sick-they do take up all the time and when caring for them is finished you are exhausted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific news...great work... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am happy to hear of her improvement. I remember with Amigo I had to go out every hour just to get a few leaves down him. At least the hard work paid off. :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad she is doing better! :leap: That's such great news! :hi5: :applaud:


----------

